#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-15
<gumie> hola
<gumie> alguien me puede ayudar
<gumie> ayer instale ubuntu 810 y cuando ingreso algun cd
<gumie> y quiero despues sacar el cd ingresa de nuevo rapido
<munrra> buenas tardes
<munrra> acabo de instalar mi nuevo so
<munrra> bueno sólo quería una oponión de ustedes los expertos
<munrra> voy a empezar a estudiar informática tecnica pero no me decido en q instituto matricularme
<munrra> estaba pensando en el ICI-Uni
<munrra> :(
<munrra> me podrían recomendar alguno sobre todo quiero orientarme a la programación
<munrra> veo q están muy ocupados
<munrra> = gracias gente
<jules82> Buenas tardes amigos
<jules82> estoy empezando a usar ubuntu server amd64 y deseo instalar el virtual box, pero me sale un error acerda de un driver
<jules82> alguien me puede ayudar
<Genelyk> plop
<ger> hola una consulta
<ger> alguien q me ayude
<ger> instale ubuntu 8 10
<ger> y cuando meto un cd y despues quiero sacar este rapidamente entra
<ger> no me deja sacar
<ger> la bandeja
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> gente nueva
<xander21c> jules82, ger
<xander21c> q nuevas?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-16
<eduardo> holas
<eduardo> que debo hacer para lograr identación
<eduardo> con vim
<Ddiods1> Buenas
<lastent> Holas alguien ha recibido sus CDs de ubuntulog ? los de 3bits tienen un color distinto a los de 64bits?
<brillantejcoh> las Ddiods1
<Ddiods1> Hola blilantejcoh.. q tal? como vas?
<Ddiods1> me quito.. Byes..
<aaro> baneame de aqui tambien P3L|C4N0 asi sigues agrandando tu expediente de abuso
<P3L|C4N0> antes de andar reclamando, ya tengo bastantes registros para desvirtuar tus afirmaciones, si fueras inteligente no usarías palabras soeces
<aaro> se valiente y da la cara
<aaro> sabes que no tienes razon para andar baneando a quien te de la gana
<aaro> en ningun momento te dije un solo insulto, tu en cambio sin dirigirte palabra dices que mis sugerencia eran poco inteligentes
<P3L|C4N0> los logs demuestran lo contrario
<aaro> te exigi respeto y cual es tu respuesta el baneo, eso si que es un abuso
<P3L|C4N0> no hagas perder mi tiempo ni el de los demas con tus problemas personales
<aaro> problemas personales los tuyos, que abusas de tu arroba
<xander21c> Holas
<nxvl> ki hay
<xander21c> nada
<xander21c> al menos eso creo
<xander21c> q chismes del UDS
<P3L|C4N0> ahh creo que tenemos a viper de coordinador de flisol
<xander21c> a mira tu :)
<xander21c> viperhoot y las super vacas?
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> tenemos a dantrix
<nxvl> del UDS?
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> cosas interesantes
<nxvl> sobretodo en el server
<nxvl> dustin va a trabajar en hacer encrypted home directory
<nxvl> aunque ya lo tiene casi completo
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> se va a trabajar a largo plazo en tener screen por default
<nxvl> como ya debe haber visto en el planet
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> y no mucho mas q recuerde
<nxvl> ah
<nxvl> la gente dice que los empleados de canonical somos "mark's drinking friends"
<nxvl> y claire esta riquisima
<nxvl> y ya tengo un aliado fuerte para que jode a claire pare hacer UDS aca en noviembre
<xander21c> :)
<nxvl> y parece q me voy a colombia en verano
<nxvl> sin confirmar aun
<xander21c> :P
<xander21c> nxvl: viste los mails q esta pasando sebastian
<nxvl> si carajo
<nxvl> ya me esta poniendo de mal humor
<xander21c> xq?
<nxvl> hay q mandarlo a la fsf
<nxvl> ya esta muy subersivo
<xander21c> jaja
<nxvl> (o como se escriba)
<xander21c> te cuento q me datearon q han pasado una comunicación a las celulas .net
<nxvl> quien? sebastian?
<xander21c> solicitando cualquier informe sobre la campaña , se enviado a Microbugs
<xander21c> no otra persona
<xander21c> un amigo
<nxvl> pero q? a M$ peru?
<xander21c> si
<nxvl> huh
<nxvl> iwal esa guerra me pasa de vueltas
<xander21c> me dio mucha risa
<nxvl> no es la forma
<nxvl> pelear atacando al otro en vez de estar resaltando lo tuyo es muy marica
<xander21c> eso si pero si supieran q fuentelibre son apenas 4 gatos
<nxvl> iwal no es la forma
<xander21c> http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/node/665
<nxvl> si, si lo lei
 * NiKeCRu666 saluda a todos :)
<xander21c> hola NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> hola xander21c :)
<NiKeCRu666> como estas?
<xander21c> aca con hambre
<NiKeCRu666> jaja estamos igual xD
 * NiKeCRu666 quiere preguntar si alguien sabe como recibir pagos, o cobrar con una cuenta paypal de Peru
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666, no puedes
<nxvl> la pasas a tu CC o DC
<nxvl> o algo asi
<nxvl> no me acuerdo como era
<nxvl> busca en el faq
<nxvl> en la mia autimaticamente me hacen el pago a mi CC
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, q tal el uds?
<nxvl> buenaso
<nxvl> mi higado no dice lo mismo
<nxvl> pero buenaso
<nxvl> :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahahah
<RoAkSoAx> ke paja
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, me recomendaste pa Ubuntu Translator Coordinator :P?
<nxvl> has subido algo a jaunty?
<NiKeCRu666> nxvl, alos cc o dc?? :S
<nxvl> Credit Card, Debit Card
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn, pero si quiero que se queden solo en la cuenta paypal, para evitar las transferencias y luego solo comprar por internet?? creo que ese servicio no esta disponible para peru verdad?
<nxvl> ni idea
<nxvl> creo q si
<NiKeCRu666> O.o
<NiKeCRu666> no ps
<NiKeCRu666> no esta ativo el servicio
<NiKeCRu666> pero si esta si te registras como empresa
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no todavia...
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no he hecho nada de desarrollo pa juanty recien la prox semana empezaré
<NiKeCRu666> hola de nuevo, una pregunta, alguien alguna vez ha comprado por ebay?
<xander21c> Holas
<NiKeCRu666> hola xander21c
<Genelyk> HI men
<xander21c> Holas
<eduardo> holas
<eduardo> como me descargo ncurses
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-17
<cfoch> hOLA
<cfoch> hOla
<mib_8xf14m> hola
<mib_8xf14m> algun ONLINE
<VaC|0> Hola
<mib_8xf14m> hola de donde eres vac
<VaC|0> aqp
<mib_8xf14m> arequipa???
<VaC|0> si
<mib_8xf14m> alla
<mib_8xf14m> sabes si va ver alguna conferencia en trujillo
<mib_8xf14m> esque soy de alli
<VaC|0> hummm
<VaC|0> dejame ver
<mib_8xf14m> Okis
<VaC|0> el 15 de noviembre hubo uno
<VaC|0> pero no veo ninguno que se realice en estos dias
<VaC|0> aunque quizas haya alguna comunidad que lo este organizando y no lo han hecho publico aun
<mib_8xf14m> alla
<mib_8xf14m> espero
<mib_8xf14m> me gustaria participar
<mib_8xf14m> soy nuevo
<VaC|0> que bien
<VaC|0> y que distro usas
<mib_8xf14m> soy de trujillo
<mib_8xf14m> distrito trujillo
<mib_8xf14m> bueno ya me voy
<mib_8xf14m> bueno chauu
<mib_m3hesv> hola a la lista
<xander21c> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-18
<finder24> hola sala
<finder24> cual es la diferencia de ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu
<rnYp_> hola alguien que pueda ayudar en estos momentos
<xander21c> Holas
<dantrix> holas xander21c
<dantrix> estas ahi?
<viperhoot> muchaaaaaachos!
<viperhoot> alguien vivo a esta hora ?
<viperhoot> buehh, les aviso luego de una novedad
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-19
<matias> hola
<matias> alguno sabe como instalar el w32codecs por q me tira errores....
<viperhoot> alguien ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ke pasa :P?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, ta que por fin
<viperhoot> jaja
<viperhoot> oe, me mandaron un mail los q gestionan el cluster europeo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, q dicen
<viperhoot> dicen que ya aceptan nuevas altas
<viperhoot> si queremos mover nuestra data allí q avisemos
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, yo kreo q mejor ahi
<viperhoot> la wada es la siguiente, los del council es una vez al año y me imagino que (por honor a la palabra) debemos hacer nuevas votaciones pronto
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, convoca a reunión el domingo
<RoAkSoAx> o manda correo
<viperhoot> eso pensaba hacer si nadie daba señales :P
<viperhoot> por mi nos movemos de una, pero mejor a esperar
<viperhoot> a ver q dicen los demás
<RoAkSoAx> si
<RoAkSoAx> manda correo al council noma
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, mas bien, leete: http://adi.roiban.ro/?p=79
<viperhoot> aer
<viperhoot> nooooooooooo
<viperhoot> nojo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ya kree el grupo pa es :P
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-es mañana les escribo a ellos ke nos agreguen al gral
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> yo me prometi nimás solicitar mi ingreso a los traductores al español de ubuntu, y segurito que los que los admins de este nuevo grupo son toda esa colla.
<viperhoot> nojo... no hay un poll en contra? hahah
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, nah
<RoAkSoAx> nadie de los ubuntu translators parece ke sabe de este grupo
<RoAkSoAx> pero bueno
<RoAkSoAx> vamos a ver ke pasa
<viperhoot> hmmmm
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, mañana les escribo a los encargados
<viperhoot> si pe... pero con q no sea ese pako molynero.. normal
<viperhoot> :D
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, mejor aceptame de una
<viperhoot> ahora mismo me uno para que luego no me la nieguen :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahaha ok
<viperhoot> amen :D
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, aqui no hay coordinación previa con los ubuntu spanish translators no ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, yanto
<viperhoot> tu eres el jefe?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, segun dice ese textodeberia haber ke ellos tomen ese gurpo.. pero yo mañana escribire ke se abra ese grupo yo como jefe pe
<viperhoot> de ley :D
<viperhoot> lo curioso es que nadie le ha comentado ese post
<RoAkSoAx> xD!
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> mejor
<viperhoot> si :D
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<viperhoot> bacan, ya soy translator sin tantas webadas y peros  :D
<RoAkSoAx> hhahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> todavia nos tiene ke aprobar
<RoAkSoAx> el grupo oficial de launchpad translators
<RoAkSoAx> tengo ke escribirles
<RoAkSoAx> mañana lo haré
<viperhoot> no creo q se quejen
<RoAkSoAx> no no kreo
<viperhoot> a pike por mi si, pero es lo de menos :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, aprueban a traducctores mas pavo
<RoAkSoAx> s
<viperhoot> eso me da colera
<viperhoot> y el hecho de que los 30 creo q son , solo se tomaron la molestia 5
<viperhoot> 3 sin contar a ti y pelicano
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe... pero asi son y traducen menos
<RoAkSoAx> son artos pocos traducen, nadie ve pools
<RoAkSoAx> polls
<RoAkSoAx> por eso ya ni las leo
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> deberia ser por tiempo la membresia
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si es por tiempo
<RoAkSoAx> 1 añ
<RoAkSoAx> año
<viperhoot> vas a ver q me meto yo y si le gano, voto en contra por paco xP
<RoAkSoAx> las renovacion
<RoAkSoAx> ya no netra por votos
<RoAkSoAx> de frente renuevan
<RoAkSoAx> como a mi :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> basuras
<viperhoot> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, se fue x tu culpa :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<viperhoot> hahah
<viperhoot> es parpadeante ese tio
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<viperhoot> oe pa mi q nos renovamos en ubuntu-pe normalon
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, =
<viperhoot> pero hay q ser democraticos :)
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, igual nadie hace como nosotros pe
<viperhoot> jajaja
 * VaC|0 saluda a tod@s
<lastent> Hola VaC|0
<VaC|0> Hola lastent
<lastent> VaC|0, tu pediste cds de intrepid=
<lastent> ?
<viperhoot> buenas buenas :)
<lastent> buenas viperhoot
<VaC|0> si lastent
<VaC|0> buenas viperhoot
<lastent> VaC|0, de 32 y 62 bits?
<VaC|0> solo 32
<viperhoot> no hay envio de 64 hasta donde tengo entendido
<lastent> alguien pidio de 64 y 32?
<VaC|0> creo que no hay
<VaC|0> el unico el server edition no es asi?
<lastent> entonces no hay version 64 para desktop?
<viperhoot> si hay, pero no por shipit :P
<VaC|0> no hay por shipit
<VaC|0> :S
<VaC|0> acabo de comprobarlo :S
<lastent> en el shipit dice que es de 32 bits?
<VaC|0> Just enter your address below and we will send you 1 Ubuntu CD   of the 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release.
<VaC|0> solo dice eso
<viperhoot> hmmm
<lastent> si pues, eso es lo que vi, bueno yo hice un pedido especial en el que pedia de 64bits y me mandaron todsos de 32
<viperhoot> pues yo he hecho el pedido, y nada más para 32 bits llegan
<viperhoot> já
<viperhoot> ajá
<RoAkSoAx> si solo 32bits
<RoAkSoAx> ya no llegan 64bits
<lastent> seguro muy poca gente lo pedia
<viperhoot> ni creas
<viperhoot> pero buehh, siempre tienes la opción de bajartelo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, yo kreo q es pa hacerse menos paltas
<viperhoot> también :D
<RoAkSoAx> si pe ke será
<RoAkSoAx> habra ke hacer reclamo:P
<viperhoot> es la crisis man
<viperhoot> esos regalitos de parte de canonical no les debe cuadrar las cuentas
<viperhoot> o esa es mi teoria :D
<viperhoot> capaz y el otro año no hay ni pegatinas hahahah
<lastent> pegatina, eso me sono muy español
<lastent> ja ja ja
<lastent> si ha de ser la crisis
<VaC|0> :S
<VaC|0> saludos RoAkSoAx
<VaC|0> upss se fue
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> me fui
<yense> buenas noches
<yense> holas
<yense> ay alguien
<yense> bueno si se mantiene todo lo que escribo esta bueno
<yense> bueno en le foro deje un pequeño problemita que me gustaria que me ayudaran
<yense> el problema consta en lo siguiente que no puedo ingresar a "mysqladmin"
<yense> ya que creo que almonento de instalar el apache2
<yense> por defecto solo se crea el localhost noes asi
<yense> pero bueno al crear un virtual host cambien el nombre con yense
<yense> y bueno ahora cuando voy a usar el servidor solo escribo yense
<yense> no se si alguien me podria ayudar con este problema
<yense> ya que cuando quiero dentrar al mysqladmin no me deja porque me dice que no se puede hacer conexion con el localhost
<yense> por fa si alguien me ayuda se les agradeseria
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-20
<vily> slds
<vily> nxvl: tas?
<nxvl> vily: seo
<nxvl> vily: como hariamos?
<nxvl> vily: vas a la upch?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-12-21
<RICARDO_24> HOLA
#ubuntu-pe 2009-12-15
<on3_g> <o/
#ubuntu-pe 2009-12-20
<jchambilla> logout
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-21
<hush__> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-23
<Salvattore_30> HOla ?
<Salvattore_30> quiero instalar linux, soy de Lima, pago dejen ifnormacion en su pagian web de algun telefono, bye
<afernandez> RoAkSoAx, sacame de una duda existen los trabajos de mentirita?
<leonel> hola buen dia tengo un problemita con ubuntu
<leonel> alguien podria ayudarme?
<leonel> hola necesito ayudaaaaa
<RoAkSoAx> afernandez: ah?
<afernandez> Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad
<afernandez> RoAkSoAx,
<RoAkSoAx> afernandez: dime
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-24
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<ovejo> saludos
<Ddiods> q tal?
<ovejo> Instale ubuntu nuevamente pero ahora la ultima version en una laptop pero no reconoce al parecer la tarjeta de red inalambrica u_u porque no hay internet
<ovejo> hola amigo ddiods
<ovejo> busque la parte de redes y en la seccion de conexion inalambrica no aparecia nada y al presionar el boton agregar o algo asi no encontraba nada
<Ddiods> haz visto si necesita controladores privativos?
<ovejo> no tengo idea de como hacer para que reconosca mi tarjeta de red
<ovejo> si me dices como buscar en google bajo que terminos
<ovejo> y com haria una vez que encuentro, lo guardo en una unidad que pueda ver desde ubuntu, porque instale wubi
<Ddiods> ve a Sistema > Administración > Controladores de Hardware
<Ddiods> y mira si necesita instalar algo
<ovejo> ok
<Ddiods> si es asi, necesitaras conectar la portatil por cable al internet para descargar e instalar
<ovejo> ok me voy a ubuntu =)
<Ddiods> ok ;)
<ovejo> hola
<ovejo> conecte via cable y ahora esta actualizando 205 que encontro
<ovejo> espero que entre esas se encuentre el de la tarjeta de red
<Ddiods> sry por no contestarte antes
<Ddiods> a ver pues si con eso funciona chvr
<Ddiods> de todas maneras revisa los controladores privativos ahi tb puede haber algo
<Ddiods> ya me voy a dormir
<Ddiods> nos vemos
<Ddiods> cuidate
<Ddiods> bye
<ovejo> ok gracias
<ovejo> ok cuidate
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-25
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<Ddiods> Feliz Navidad!! :D
#ubuntu-pe 2010-12-26
<Ddiods> Buenas..
#ubuntu-pe 2011-12-21
<migolopolus> hola
<carlosf001> saludos a todos los del chat
<carlosf001> tengo una consulta
<carlosf001> hace poco instale ubuntu en mi laptop, cansado de virus y tantos problemas
<carlosf001> una vez instalado,  empece a leer cuanto foro  pude y asi descubri compiz
<carlosf001> pero cada vez que meto la mano,  friego el sistema operativo
<carlosf001> a tal punto que me veo en la imperiosa necesidad de formatear
<carlosf001> si mi pc pudiese hablar,  de seguro hace rato me hubiese mandado al cuerno por   monse
<carlosf001> a lo que voy
<carlosf001> existe alguna forma de  sacar un backup de root ,  para cuando este de dañe  solo restaurarlo
<carlosf001> desde ya muchas gracias
<SergioMeneses> carlosf001, ando probando algo parecido
<SergioMeneses> es una aplicacion q se llama "remastersys"
<SergioMeneses> la verdad ando mirandola pero dicen q sirve para eso :D
<carlosf001> voy a revisar,  puesto que para iniciarme  instale ubuntu 10.10,    luego salio la 11.04  y   empece a  actualizar
<carlosf001> pero no me gusto  la interfase
<carlosf001> asi que regrese
<SergioMeneses> carlosf001, jeje... es cuestion de gustos
<carlosf001> tambien elimine libre office
<carlosf001> perdon open office
<carlosf001> para instalar libre office
<carlosf001> no les voy a contar todo el dolor de cabeza que eso me dio,  y fue motivo de otro  formateo
#ubuntu-pe 2011-12-22
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-12-25
<jacklinux> holaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-pe 2012-12-17
<MagiKo> Hola
<MagiKo> alguien
<MagiKo> x ai
#ubuntu-pe 2012-12-18
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey hey, conoce a alguien del l10es que este online?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ahorita no.. todos offline aunque dejeme ver en gtalk
<JoseeAntonioR> ook!
<SergioMeneses> solo esta alarcon pero como afk
<JoseeAntonioR> necesito unas traducciones aprobadas ASAP
<SergioMeneses> que seria?
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> manda email a la lista
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> puedo esperar a que dante vuelva a entrar, no worries
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, perfecto entonces :D
<SergioMeneses> y como va todo?
<SergioMeneses> ya saliste del colegio?
<JoseeAntonioR> genial, ya estoy de vacaciones!
<JoseeAntonioR> usted como va?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bien bien algo ocupado pero aprovechando la navidad
<SergioMeneses> la comida :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yo hoy comere pizza
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay llego viperhoot
<SergioMeneses> comentale
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> si, estaba hablando con el por fb
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: sabes donde se encuentra generalmente a paco molinero en irc ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, poco
<SergioMeneses> casi siempre esta en gtalk
<viperhoot> sabes su nick ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, en su lp account esta
<viperhoot> ok
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, o escribele en twitter
<viperhoot> no es muy urgente
<viperhoot> sólo para decidir la traducción correcta del ADK :P
<viperhoot> lol
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pero si el adk aun no esta completo
<viperhoot> cosa de locos cuando aparece un nuevo paquete
<SergioMeneses> se esta re-editando
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> ayer trabajamos en una seccion
<SergioMeneses> :S
<viperhoot> mientras no haya un consenso en la traducción al español del término "advocacy" y "kit" pues esto no avanza
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh :(
<JoseeAntonioR> google translate me dijo advocacia
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: estoy aprobando las traducciones tuyas que no contienen esos términos y que las veo correctas, más no puedo hacer hasta que el resto de los traductores lean mi mail :S
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, claro
<JoseeAntonioR> anyways, que se hara :)
<viperhoot> por advocacy puede ser soporte también chequeando el término en http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Development/Tasks/Translating
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<viperhoot> diré http://en.es.open-tran.eu/suggest/advocacy
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy on air, hablamos luego :)
<viperhoot> ok !
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> me acorde de España contra el mundo - viperhoot
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno tengo q salir
<SergioMeneses> nos hablamos luego
<viperhoot> eso va a ser un lío también
<viperhoot> ahí nos vemos
<SergioMeneses> hoy tengo meeting del Lc /o\
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, tuve un on air hangout de emergencia
<JoseeAntonioR> pero todo bien :)
<viperhoot> uy qué paso?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-12-21
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Bienvenido de vuelta, JoseeAntonioR! :)
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-17
<Zrock> hola estimados, tengo un error 800, vpn configurada con pptp
<Zrock> e revisado firewall, raouter, etc etc
<Zrock> y el error persite, hasta el dia de ayer funcionaba de maravilla, y hoy al intentar conectarme, nada :/
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-18
<eddycito> buenas tardes a todos los que estan en el canal
<zerick> buenas tardes
<juanmontoya> buenas tardes, eddycito
<juanmontoya> ¿Quiénes son bots aquí? ChanServ? kubot? roaksoax? ubuntulog?
<eddycito> buenas tardes Juan
<eddycito> creo que si, son boots
<zerick> jaja
<juanmontoya> se bajaron thepiratebay.pe T_T
<ulisesca_> Ahora hay thepiratebay.gy
<juanmontoya> Sí. La IP es 194.71.107.27... esto quiere decir que no importa cuánto cambie el nombre, siempre esa ip será de ese servidor?
<ulisescab> Tampoco lo tengo muy claro, pero si ingresas a la dirección general .se es direccionada al dominio que tienen activo.
#ubuntu-pe 2013-12-19
<juanmontoya> hola, alguna forma de borrar la papelera desde la línea de comandos?
<juanmontoya> estoy por ssh a un servidor remoto y parece que los archivos están en ~/.local/share/Trash
<juanmontoya> si los borro con rm?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-12-21
<hglf> saludos?
<hglf> mmm...hola?
